# killer deal on big tires



## spoker (Jan 17, 2015)

hutchinson low rider 26 by 2.3,iv got some sets,dont know why they call em low rider,there are a little bigger than my diamonds from electra,high quality tire kevar bead etc,some guy has had his on for over 2 years and they dont really show wear,puncture resitant,i been paying way more for my other bigtires,these are marked down to $15.33 a tire,free to store ship,the web site says 3.5 but the box they show says 3.1,must be an old box or a misprint,so do yourself a favor and take a look at em,ur welcome!!!!!!!!


----------



## bike (Jan 17, 2015)

how bout a link to the site? ship to what store?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 17, 2015)

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Hutchinson-Lowrider-26-Tire/20434424


----------



## spoker (Jan 17, 2015)

fordmike youe pm box is full,bike tires can be shipped to anywalmart store for free pickup or to your hosu for ship cost,AJ,im gettin 2 more sets 4 there gone


----------

